# Just a small enquiry



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Fantastic service! Applyed for membership about a week ago and just recieved my first issue (issue 6) of absoluTTe. Cheers. Loved the 'Modfather' article 

Just wanted to know though, is the membership pack sent separatly?

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> Fantastic service! Applyed for membership about a week ago and just recieved my first issue (issue 6) of absoluTTe. Cheers.
> 
> Just wanted to know though, is the membership pack sent separatly?
> 
> Thanks guys :wink:


It is sent separately 

Just checked the db and it was despatched on the 5th April. Slough PO are a bag of sh1te though... we have LOADS of issues from there, but unfortunately it is near where the membership sec lives :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

As an aside, Stevenage sorting office obviously did a great job with some people getting their absoluTTe's the morning after they were posted at 11:45pm!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Will i get one :?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Will i get one :?


If your membership is current and the postie doesn't lose it , then yes


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I only joined last week :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Diggi you can find the status of your membership order by logging into the shop.

You should receive an email when your payment has been recd (takes longer with cheque payments) and another when your membership pack has been dispatched. Malcolm was processing memberships on Weds night but if you had not recd your "payment recd" email at that stage, then he would not have processed yours and you would not have been sent a mag in the first batch.

It'll be on it's way shortly tho. :wink:

L


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Lou


----------



## Maverick (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Clived

Im in Stevenage as well - Great Ashby - although theres about 5 TT's in my road

Sent off my cheque for my membership on Monday so hopefully you guys will of received it by now

Cheers
Ian


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Ian. You have IM.


----------

